# Anyone up for a peanut boil Saturday???



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Peanuts are starting to come in. I was thinking about boiling 40# or so. Anyone interested?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You mean you aren't going chasing fins and tails Saturday?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was gonna go see Daddy, but he has plans. I did get an offer to fish, but, looks like it may be questionable on weather Saturday.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

For a change I'm not working 7 days this week where you going to boil em. I do love some boiled popers. Em beer and boiled nuts. Good idea.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

At my house in Crestview.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

may be up for it but won't know until mid day Sat though........what time you thinking?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

damn wade....got pick up some last minute visitors coming from the tundra of canada!

I gotta get me some to boil though


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

around 4 or 5pm


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

you do em just salt? or spiced up?



if so...recipe? I am southernly challenged ya know :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Peanuts (40#), 1/2 gooboodle of salt plus a fairly good smidge of Zatarains crab boil, add water, cook till done...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

If I was not working I'd be down for some boiled peanuts. Have not done a peanut boil in forever. You going to do another one any time soon ?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Depends how this one goes.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just picked up 40#. Picked yesterday evening...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a dozen or so people. Also, spouses/girlfriends/wives/husbands/boyfriends.(if not gay) are welcome.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Boil will be held at ....

1010 Shoal River Drive

Crestview, FL 32539

Gonna start around 4 or 5.....


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I parboil and freeze about 60 or 70 lbs every year. Beer, boiled peanuts, and a good football game sure can make for a fun day. Didn't know they were pulling them this early. Where did you get them? Have fun atyour peanut boil!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lowerys and Hollands both have em' now... Allentown and Brownsdale.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (8/1/2008)*Looks like a dozen or so people. Also, spouses/girlfriends/wives/husbands/boyfriends.(if not gay) are welcome.


Are lesbians welcome at your peanut boil????


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hot lesbians....sure.


----------

